# Book Trailer for The Legend of Oescienne!



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Jahrra is just another ordinary girl. But how can she be, with a dragon as her guardian in a world where humans are a myth?

***Check out the _Legend of Oescienne_ Book Trailer on YouTube!***​




***Just visit my blog, www.jennaelizabethjohnson.com to receive your FREE ebook copy of The Finding from Smashwords!***​
*Hello Fantasy Readers! The third book in the Oescienne series, The Legend of Oescienne - The Awakening (Book 3), has finally arrived! For a limited time, get all three Oescienne books for only $1.99 on your Kindle from amazon.com! If you know any middle-graders or young adults who enjoy reading about dragons and adventure (or if you're an adult who doesn't mind escaping into the world of children's literature every now and again  ), be sure to spread the word and take advantage of this low price! *​
Growing up is never easy, but for Jahrra, seventeen years has brought its own unique share of hardships. She's made both friends and enemies; has felt both joy and sorrow. Yet she has persevered through it all and has finally learned to know and accept who she is. Unfortunately, her trials and tribulations are only just beginning . . .​
​
Hello fellow Authors and Readers! 
The second book in the *Oescienne* series is now available on Kindle (just click the link below)!!! For details, visit the site: http://oescienne.com/contests
- Jenna Elizabeth Johnson

*Visit my website for excerpts, news, illustrations, maps and more! www.oescienne.com​
* * *​THE LEGEND OF OESCIENNE - THE BEGINNING
Book Two in the Oescienne series - available now on Kindle:









A young human girl, the only one of her kind . . .
A Tanaan dragon sworn to keep her safe . . .
And a destiny that will make legends of them both.

The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding​A new fantasy epic where the fate of the future depends upon the existence of a young girl.​
* * *​
Praise for The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding​
'Johnson's characters are well developed with great portrayal of human emotion. The main characters are easy to care about and realistic. The world of Oescienne has a lot of texture, including a class system which is introduced and defined in this first novel of the series.'
- L. Shively

'Jahrra is an intriguing main character, her personality grows naturally through the book and the reader delights in her charm and spirit. Though her situation is unique in this fantasy world, her problems are very much the same as those a typical child might face in a modern setting. The Finding provides a wonderful story for children and young adults to relate to yet it is also a deeply engaging story, rich with intrigue and the undertones of a more adult conflict to come in future books. As an adult reader, I found the story of Jahrra's youth alternately entertaining and heartwrenching. I look forward to future books about the world of Oescienne and cannot wait until the next phase of Jahrra's story.'
- Susan Trombley, Author of The Princess's Dragon

'The story about Jahrra and her friends will have you eagerly waiting for more! . . . Do yourself a favor, crawl up with a cup of hot chocolate and this wonderful book!'
- D. Okland

* * *​
Synopsis: The Legend of Oescienne is the story of a human infant found and raised by dragons in a land where her kind no longer exist.

Official Author's Website: http://www.oescienne.com

Author's Email Address: [email protected]

Author's Blog: http://jejoescienne.blogspot.com/

These Books are Available on Kindle for $1.99 for a limited time: 














*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jenna,

While your book sounds interesting, I have to admit, $10.00 is a bit steep.  Look around and you'll see that most self-published books sell better if  you discount your price for a bit.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Your book sounds really interesting, right up my alley- but I know a lot of people have a limit of paying more than 9.99 for a Kindle book, and that is usually only for authors on the best seller list. I would love to buy your book, perhaps when it is at a lower price or on sale from Amazon. Personally, I don't usually spend more than a few dollars on an e-book lately, especially from a new author. No offense intended by this, it is just that for any author I've never read before I don't like to spend a lot of money unless I know I enjoy their writing style first.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Snapcat and Scarlet,
Thanks for the honest feedback.  I understand that $10 is a bit pricy, and I'll definately take some time to think about a new price.  I just don't want to have to sell my book for $.99, I've poured my heart and soul into it  
Jenna


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

J.E.Johnson said:


> Snapcat and Scarlet,
> Thanks for the honest feedback. I understand that $10 is a bit pricy, and I'll definately take some time to think about a new price. I just don't want to have to sell my book for $.99, I've poured my heart and soul into it
> Jenna


I'm not suggesting 99 cents, but I think 5.99 would be good. Then I would probably buy it.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Scarlet,
Good news - I just talked to an author friend of mine and she gave me some good advice.  She made some good points and when it really comes down to it, I'd rather have people read and enjoy my book and not make so much on sales than keep it from being read   I've just adjusted the price to $4.29 and my book will be available in 24 hours for purchase and download on Kindle.  Thanks so much for your comments and if you do decide to purchase my book, please let me know what you think.  Have a good evening and happy reading! 
Jenna


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Jenna, that is good news! I think that price will work out a lot better for you. I'm going to sample your book. Also, another tactic I've seen work well for a lot of authors here on the board is to have limited time sales, where their book is only .99 cents or a few dollars for a day or two, to get some more readers, and with the hope that these readers will put up some reviews of your work. Perhaps down the road if you don't see enough readers with your current price you could have a limited time sale to promote your book.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Snapcat - I'll see how it does at the new price for a week or so and then go from there.  I wouldn't be completely opposed to putting it on sale for a few days for a low price.  I'll just have to see how it does at the $4.29 price for now.  Thanks!
Jenna


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jenna,

It has been purchased.  Don't know when I'll actually get to read it, but will let you know.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Scarlet!  Let me know what you think when you get to it  
Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, _The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding_ is now available for only $1.00! I decided to take some of the advice you offered: to make my book available for a low price for a limited time. Hopefully some of you will be able to take advantage of my one day sale.  Good evening and happy reading!
-Jenna


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Jenna,

I clicked the book to get to amazon a few times over the last hour and a half, and the book (and sample) is "currently unavailable." Maybe they are still processing your price change...just thought I would let you know, and I will check again later tonight. 

If this is an amazon technical glitch, maybe you would consider extending your sale thru the weekend...you may generate a lot more purchases (and then book reviews to follow) throughout the weekend crowd perusing KB and Amazon for good reads....just a thought........  

Also, am I correct in thinking that Jahrra was the human infant referred to in the first line of the description of your book?


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Just bought your book. Hope to read it soon. It looks interesting.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello LuvMyKindle,
Thanks for the advice, sounds like a good idea to let it sit at $1.00 for the weekend. I think it's normal for the price to take a while to register (when I republished it through Kindle for the lower price it said it would take 24-36 hours - but last time it took less time then that). Oh, and you are correct to assume that Jahrra is the human infant that is found at the beginning of the book 

Hey Cindergayle,
Thank you and I hope you enjoy the book! Let me know what you think when you are finished reading it.
-Jenna

P.S. I have plenty of invented, hard to pronounce names throughout the book. You can check out my pronunciation guide on the Dragons' Words page of my site: http://www.oescienne.com/dragons_words Of course, you are more than welcome to pronounce the names any way you like or to send me a message if you see a word that isn't posted. Thanks again and happy reading!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just picked up my copy.  

Will read and review when I get to it. 


Might wanna post this $1 sale on the Amazon Kindle forum, if you haven't already.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Got my copy also.  It may take a while for me to read it (my list is kinda long), but I'll post a review when I've finished.  BTW, I think a pronunciaion guide is a very clever idea.  I'll definitely take a look and see how close my own pronunciations are to your actual intents.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey RedAdept and Silver,
    Thanks for the comments and suggestions.  Can't wait to hear back from you about the book.
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
    I'm offering my book on Kindle for $1.00 for one more day.  If you were thinking about getting it for this price, now's your chance to do so before I raise the price again  .  Thank's to all of you who have bought my book - I'm looking forward to hearing what you think!
-Jenna


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jenna: I just bought your book for $1.00. I am glad you decieded to lower your regular price to $4.29. I will not pay more than $9.99 for a kindle book and only will pay that for authors on the best seller list. Thanks for the sale price.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I just bought your book.  Thank you for the sale price!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everybody,
I've adjusted my book back to it's original price of$4.29. Thanks to those who took advantage of my $1.00 sale, I hope you enjoy Jahrra's story as much as I enjoyed writing it. Don't forget to visit the site for further info www.oescienne.com. Have a good morning and happy reading!
-Jenna
_May the fire you breathe be meant for warming, may the beat of your wings lift also your spirits. May the scales upon your hide not be a shield against kindness, and may the strength of your presence be that of justice.
~ Old draggish proverb_​


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
Just wanted to let you know that if anyone wants to get a better idea of what my book entails, you can visit my blog: http://jejoescienne.blogspot.com/. It is a diary told from Jahrra's (the main character's) point of view. The first half-dozen or so entries occurred during the summer, but now that she's in school who knows what will happen . Hope everyone is having a great week so far and happy reading!
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello fellow readers and authors,
Just letting you know I'm working on getting the physical book version of _The Legend of Oescienne_ up on amazon. I'm hoping it will be in the next couple of weeks or so. If you have any questions, please feel free to send them my way!
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Yikes, haven't visited this thread in a while  .  I've been trying to get some work done on book two and my day job has started up again, so I've been busy  .  Anyway, hope everything is going well with my fellow Kindle Board readers!  
-Jenna


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Jenna:

Well, as a member of the KDASA (Kindle Deprived Author Society of America) I feel it is my duty to warn you that, as soon as I have enough Kindle royalties to pay for a Kindle, I'm getting one. Your book shall be MINE! BWahahahaaa!

Seriously, mate...with 0.99 books it takes a while! I'm nearly there, though. 
  I'm only about thirty bucks shy--that's about ninety more books. Then, I shall be a Kindle-DEPRAVED author! Bwahahahaaaa!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Archer,
No worries, I myself am a little light in the bank account . As soon as I have some more cash, I'll be buying _Elfhunter_ and _The Legend of Witch Bane_. Now the only problem is, how to find the time to read them . . . . 
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everyone! Though I'm a little bummed out that Cal just lost horrendously to Oregon, I am excited to announce that my book has been reviewed by Tami Brady of TCM Reviews and is now available for viewing. Here's the link: http://tcm-ca.com/reviews/3206.html. Feel free to check it out if you get a chance. Thanks and happy reading!
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Be sure to check out the contest, you could win a free book!
-Jenna


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, Jenna!

Am I being an idiot, or can I not find your book in print on Amazon for a reason? Only shows kindle version.
Also--how does one pronounce 'Oescienne'?

I'd love to win one, but I'd rather buy one when my new (refurbished) K-2 arrives! Support your friends with sales, and all that!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Well you know Archer, if you can decode the letter I've posted before anyone else, a free copy of the book shall be yours  .
-Jenna
ps - I bought "Elfhunter" the other day and amazon has informed me it is on the way


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello All, 
I'm working on replacing the old version with the newer, revised version of _The Finding _ up on Kindle, but if you want to get it for the low low ($2.00 or less - haven't decided yet but won't be more than $2.00), check in again on Friday morning October 30th-Tuesday morning November 3rd. Have a nice evening and as always, happy reading and writing!
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Halloween Sale on now!  Just adjusted the price, so be sure to check in soon (takes a day for it to go through  )
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

The sale price has finally gone through!!!  Woohoo!!!
-JE Johnson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

And I'll bet I was the first to buy! (I got it yesterday. Heheh!)

Started reading it...I like it so far. It's well written--always a relief when starting an unknown.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hurrah!  Thanks Archer.  I'm just glad the sale price finally went through . . .  .  I've been reading Elfhunter on and off (haven't read much lately, tis a busy time of year  ), and I must say, tis quite intriguing . . . I love your characters - all of them - eventhough I'm one of those fantasy fans who doesn't stand in complete awe of the fair race   (I know, I know, for shame!).  But your elves are very real to me.  I can't wait to see what happens!  Hopefully I'll have time to do so over this Thanksgiving break . . . talk to you soon!
-Jenna


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

As you will soon see, I have a real affinity for Dwarves, actually. 
I love my Elves...some more than others, but in Alterra they are almost semi-divine. That makes them less interesting (in some respects) than the mortal races.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Dwarves, huh?  I'll have to pay extra-close attention . . . I think as writers we grow to love all of our characters, even the annoying and evil ones.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Are you kiddin'? ESPECIALLY the evil ones! Villains ROCK! 
Gorgon Elfhunter is my favorite character of all. I suppose that makes me verrrrry strrrrannnnnge...


J.E.Johnson said:


> Dwarves, huh? I'll have to pay extra-close attention . . . I think as writers we grow to love all of our characters, even the annoying and evil ones.


See, I don't find the dwarves annoying. To me they're earthy and rather blunt, but more the sort of folks I'd enjoy hanging around with than a bunch of poncey High-elves. An added bonus: I can look 'em in the eye! They don't enjoy riding, though (mine don't anyway)...that would be a serious drawback. If I could still function in the modern world, I'd ride a horse instead of driving a car!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Archer,
    I do have to agree with you on the dwarves (Gimli was my favorite in LOTR  ).  I wouldn't mind if our transportation methods were that of horses, even though I've never owned any.  I am horsesitting for some friends of mine however.  They're gone for Thanksgiving so I've been going by to feed them and check on them.  Yesterday I brought them two ginormous golden delicious apples for Thanksgiving.  Why shouldn't they get to indulge a little as well  ?
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

The Holiday Sale is on!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

_The Legend of Oescienne_ is now up on amazon as a paperback book! I hope everyone out there has a wonderful holiday season, whether you celebrate Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Solstice, Yule or Festivus 
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello readers and authors alike,
I'm going to leave the Kindle version of _The Legend of Oescienne_ up for $1.00 for about one more week. Now's your chance to get it cheap! It's also now available in paperback!
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey everyone,
    Good news: I now have two reviews up on amazon!  I know it isn't much, but it's a start (and hopefully more will be coming in as people read their copies  ).  I also noticed that amazon has cut the price as well, down to $12.95, so if you were looking to get the paperback and didn't want to spend the $17.99 listing, now is your chance to get it a little cheaper.  Anyways, hope you have a great weekend and happy reading!
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello all! Just reminding you that *The Legend of Oescienne* is still available for $12.95 on amazon. I also did some searching and found it on the other amazon sites for the UK, Canada, Japan, Germany and France (unfortunately, it's only available in English). You can also still get it for $4.29 on your Kindle. Now, back to work on book two . . . 
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello happy readers! 
After going back and forth for months, and after having a few sales here and there, I think I've finally decided on a set price for *The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding*. I have set it at $2.99 and believe that this is a comfortable price for me. I don't plan on changing this, so you can expect for this price to remain constant. I will, however, put it on sale once the second book, *The Legend of Oescienne - The Beginning*, is complete (which, fingers crossed, will be sometime between the near to not-so-far-away future ). Hope this is good news to all, and as always, happy reading!
-Jenna


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought this book to load onto my 15yo daughters Kindle (her Christmas gift) before I gave it to her, and she started reading it this week. She loves fantasy books and particularly loves books about dragons.
A few chapters in she is raving about how fabulous this story is. Her first words "Mum, this book is really well written!" I asked her to elaborate and she said from the very first chapter, she was drawn in and felt she was part of the story.

So congrats and thank you to the author. My girl will be watching out for future books from you.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I recommend this book a lot! I am 45 % into it so far, and it is really good!   Also love to be able to ask questions directly to the author   

I find myself recommending this book all the time


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I just finished it and enjoyed the story.  There were sets of smushed words (two words missing the space between them) scattered throughout, but the story kept me reading.  My big complaint is that so much of the story is missing!  It ends just as it is getting to the good part.  LOL  

How many books do you expect to have in the series?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

mom2karen said:


> It ends just as it is getting to the good part. LOL


I suspect that's why it's a series


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Readers of *The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding*: 
Be sure to visit the website www.oescienne.com, to view the entire prologue for the next installment, *The Legend of Oescienne - The Beginning*. Hope everyone is doing well and happy reading! 
-Jenna


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yay   Congrats! That was fast! I think I have decided to read the prologue, even if it will make me long for the book even more


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Someone here who likes YA fantasy?? I recommend this!! The second book will come out as soon as the proof-reading is done, I'm really looking forward to it! And if you like dragons, this book is for you!!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hurrah!!!  Book Two is finally here  
-Jenna


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Off to buy it.  Any idea how many books will be in the series?


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Archer!  Good to hear from you .  It's been a little quiet in the indie author Kindle Boards world for me (I've shamefully avoided it while polishing up book 2  ).  I have a tip for you though!  You no longer have to be completely Kindle free!  About two months ago I downloaded Kindle for PC onto my laptop (um . . . another reason why I haven't been so attentive to Kindle Boards . . . ) FOR FREE.  Of course, now I'd really like a true Kindle, but until then, you shall find me staying up late at night in bed with my laptop perched atop a pillow  . That reminds me . . . I should purchase the other two books in the 'Elfhunter' series . . . 
-Jenna


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, you've got to get up early to scoop the Arch-villainess! I had already seen your book on Amazon! Congratulations! 
(And there was much rejoicing.)

I've had a Kindle for quite a few months now, which is why your first book is on it and the second soon will be. 
Hope it sells like hotcakes. I've been recommending the first one where appropriate.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Excellent - I've been doing the same.  I often cruise the discussions on amazon and try to recommend 'Elfhunter' whenever I see people looking for good epic fantasy.  I've also been trying to purchase fantasy books listed at low prices without reviews so that I can read them and give those people a review (and add them to my Listmania list).  I've actually found quite a few good ones.  
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Everyone!  Sale's still on through next week  .
-Jenna


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

It's mine already!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Archer!  You forgot the evil laugh!!!  
-Jenna


----------



## SharonK (May 19, 2010)

I love the Kindle forums.  I check back every few days are so and just found this link.  I also purchased the two Oescienne books and added the Dwaft series to my wish list.  Then I went and told my daughter, who got me started on the Kindle, about your books.  She's a huge fantasy fan and both series sounded so good I thought she should know.  Of course I'm a little backed up at the moment on my reading.  I've only had my Kindle for a month and already have a huge list of books, some favorites, and some that will be new ones I'm sure.  I'll put out a review when I've finished the books and will check back at the website from time to time to see what might be in the works.  

S.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Sharon,
    So good to hear from you!  I hope you and your daughter both like the books.  I completely understand what you mean about being backed up on your Kindle (I downloaded the app to my laptop and I've been addicted ever since - my list of books to read seems to go on forever, thank goodness!!!  ).  Feel free to send me a message any time if you have any questions about the series or the site.  I'd be glad to chat with you.  Until next time, happy reading  .
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

The sale's almost over!
-Jenna


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

When I click the link to the second book, it takes me to a paperback with no kindle version showing. I have the first book and would like the second - maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

How odd!  Sorry sem, and thanks kinbr for posting the proper links - must be my tech-ineptness shining through  .  Your welcome for the sale prices.  I'm always looking for deals on great indie Kindle books so I insist on offering my own every now and again  .  Enjoy!
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

The prices are now set at $2.99 and $3.29 for the first two books in the Oescienne series.  I hope some of you were able to take advantage of the sale!  I'll let you know if and when I'll be having another one  .
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

_The Finding_ recently received another review! Be sure to check it out on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Legend-Oescienne-Finding-1/product-reviews/1449952356/ref=cm_cr_pr_hist_4?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addFourStar. Thanks R.M. . Get both books for your Kindle for under $7.00 - perfect gift for the teen fantasy reader in your life, OR the young fantasy reader in you .
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Kindle prices for both books are still low (both under $3.50)!  Summer's the perfect time to pick up a nice, long fantasy to get lost in .  These books are ideal for the middle-grade to young adult audience, but who am I to decide what story is right for you  ?  Hope those of you who have purchased my novels have enjoyed them so far, and thank you to all of my friends and kind supporters on Kindle Boards (and a very special thanks to those who have taken the time to write reviews on amazon  ).  Until next time, happy reading!
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey everyone! Hope all is well in the realm of fantasy (and reality ). Just posting to remind you all about the art contest to win signed copies of _The Legend of Oescienne_ books! Be sure to check my site for more details: http://oescienne.com/contests.
-Jenna


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Jenna. Been meaning to post here for awhile. C.S. (Archer) Marks recommended your series. Hope to read it soon. Nice to meet you!  

Congrats on the new book.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

The Book Festival is over!  Hopefully I'll have more time to promote my books on the web and to talk with my fellow Kindleboarders now.  that is, if book three doesn't take up all of my writing time . . .  
-J.E. Johnson


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Matthew and Stefanie - just now seeing your post  - I've been out of commission for a while (book festival and trying to get book three going ). I'm hoping to get my very own Kindle for Christmas and I'll be sure to add your books when I've got it (I've had your series on my to read list for quite some time - also recommended by C.S. Marks ). Anyways, hope you enjoy _The Legend of Oescienne_ and happy writing/reading!
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello all,
If you are considering purchasing either of the _Oescienne_ books, be sure to check out the reviews on amazon to help you with your decision!
-J.E. Johnson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Jenna! Good to see you around!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Archer!  
    I know, I know; I've neglected my pals here on Kindleboards for far too long (for shame!  ).  Time for me to return . . .
-Jenna


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, Jenna! Are you working on another book now? 
It's been awhile since you've given us an update.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes Archer, I am, for this is why I've been away for so long (that and getting things ready for the book festival this past September ). I've been working on book three for the _Oescienne_ series - only have about 25,000 words at the moment, but I've been trying to work on it at least three or four times a week. I keep my progress pretty updated on facebook, though I probably should mention something on my website . . . what are you up to these days?
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

The Kruelt Alphabet, for those who are curious  









_--- shrunk pic_


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello readers! Hope all is going well with you in the Kindle world. Both Oescienne books are still at the same low price of $2.99 and $3.29 for your Kindle, but keep checking back - I hope to lower the price a bit for the holidays . Until then, I've started a new blog featuring some of my illustrations, many of which reflect the Oescienne series. Here's the link: http://jennaelizabethjohnson.blogspot.com/
-J.E. Johnson


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hope everyone had a great Samhain/Halloween! In honor of my favorite holiday, I'm including a passage from _The Beginning_ in this response. This chapter is my favorite from book two and reflects my perfect idea for a Halloween/Samhain celebration. Jahrra and her friends partake in the harvest celebration in Lensterans, a nearby city, by entering a scavanger hunt that uses riddles as clues and takes place after dark. The children race through the rural city and the surrounding farmlands in search of the next clue while dodging shadows, shrinking away from glowing pumpkins and altogether avoiding what menacing creatures might be out on such a significant night. I won't include the entire chapter, as it may be too long, but I hope you enjoy it nonetheless!
-J.E. Johnson

*From The Legend of Oescienne - The Beginning:*

The first set of fireworks was lit and the signal to begin the scavenger hunt exploded as a thousand glittery stars burst into the approaching night. A great bustling and murmuring began as the many throngs of people tore open the envelopes containing the first clue. Scede and Pahrdh did the same and all five friends began to read furiously in the fading light:

My belly paRts the sand as I move,
My back Reflects the sky.
In summeRtime I leave a gRoove,
In winteR, I am satisfied.

The five companions read the riddle several times, juggling the words over and over again in their minds. Jahrra could hear Gieaun and Pahrdh whispering the words incoherently under their breath, and all around her the murmur of low voices ensued. 
"The River!" Gieaun hissed frantically after a few minutes of reflection. "It has to be!" she looked up at her friends, the horse-head mask hiding the expression on her face. 
"I think you're right," Pahrdh added, pulling down his own bear's mask, "quick, back down the main road, the same way we came into town!" 
"Belly parts the sand," he was muttering as they walked quickly together back towards the river, "the river bottom running along the earth. In winter the rains fill the river, and in the summer the river runs very low, leaving a groove. It has to be it!" 
The five of them moved quickly down the cobblestone road until they reached the traffic bridge fifteen minutes later, all breathing heavily and clutching their sides. 
"Alright," said Scede, panting from the combination of brisk walking and jogging, "I don't think the next clue would be on the traffic bridge, but maybe on the foot bridge?" 
"I think you're right Scede," Rhudedth added, tugging on his arm, "look." 
She was pointing down near the edge of the river, about a couple hundred yards away. They could see the flickering light of a torch in the distance. It stood still for a few moments before it began moving east up the riverbank. 
"Quickly!" hissed Jahrra as she jumped past her friends, almost getting snagged on Rhudedth's golden butterfly wings. She didn't even wait for them as she started running down the small dirt road that intersected the main street. 
The fields were sunken below the town's main avenues and the small dirt road they now traveled down ran parallel to the river's natural levee to their left. Jahrra knew that as long as they stayed on this road they'd eventually intersect the path leading up to the foot bridge. 
About half of the fields had already been harvested and the twilight shadows cast by the baled hay and bundled corn added an unnerving effect to the spooky feel of this Sobledthe Eve. Jahrra tried hard to block out the images of evil spirits and goblins her imagination couldn't help but conjure up, and her stomach lurched when she recalled what Denaeh had once told them about the spirits of the dark. Jahrra shook these dreadful thoughts from her mind and soon felt the cool fall air pulsing through her lungs as she jogged. Before too long, the group reached the trail that climbed the levee up to the footbridge. Jahrra grinned, her thoughts of evil spirits gone for the moment. 
"Alright," she gasped as her friends caught up, "the footbridge must be this way." 
They all climbed the steep levee to find that a narrow wooden bridge did indeed span the river ahead. It allowed only two to pass together and had a railing to keep pedestrians from falling off. In the center of the bridge, there appeared to be some sort of plaque or sign attached to the railing. Jahrra quickly slid over to it, threw back her mask, and began to read in the flickering torchlight that Pahrdh provided:

StrAight As the hAckles on A dog we stAnd, fluid yet rigid,
AlwAys clothed, And never bAre.
We Are AlwAys moving, except when frigid,
Yet we go nowhere.

"What's with all the out-of-place capital letters?" Rhudedth asked in frustration as she rubbed her glittered face. 
"I'm sure it has a purpose." claimed Scede as he removed his mask to get some fresh air. 
"Alright, let's focus." Jahrra snapped, trying to remain patient, "What's straight but at the same time capable of bending or moving?" 
"Nothing." snorted Gieaun, crossing her arms in an annoyed fashion. 
"It has to be something Gieaun. They wouldn't give us a clue that doesn't have an answer!" Jahrra retorted, her voice rising unintentionally. 
"Well, you're the one who insisted on taking part in this stupid scavenger hunt! You wanted a challenge! Why don't we leave you here and you can figure it out on your own?" 
Before Jahrra could give her rebuke, Pahrdh cut in, "Hey, calm down, we can do this! It can't be that hard. Let's start with the main parts of the clue." He read it aloud once more and then glanced up, looking truly perplexed. "So it seems to be a little bit of a contradiction, but riddles are supposed to be that way, right?" 
"Why don't we just start listing off things that are straight, and then go from there?" Rhudedth squeaked, trying to keep her wings from getting bent by her pressing friends, "At least that's a start. But we'd better get off this bridge. We could be giving this clue's location away to other people." 
Jahrra quickly took out the small piece of charcoal she'd brought along and jotted the riddle down on the back of the paper with the first clue. The group then moved back down onto the main road and huddled around the parchment, reading the riddle again and again. After naming off a variety of objects that were straight (fence posts, roads, arrows), they moved onto another part of the clue. 
"What can move but at the same time goes nowhere?" Jahrra asked, trying hard to keep the frustration out of her tone. 
"Corn stalks are straight, but they can move in the wind, and scarecrows can move in the wind as well." Gieaun said, looking out into the dark fields for inspiration. 
"Maybe the next clue is attached to one of the scarecrows in the fields?" Rhudedth offered weakly. 
"Yeah! And scarecrows are always clothed, that has to be it!" Gieaun added excitedly. 
"Wait a minute," Jahrra said, holding up a black raven's wing, "Always moving, except when frigid. When is it frigid?" she asked, addressing the entire group. 
"When it's cold, windy or at night." the red boar that was Scede rattled off absentmindedly, "Also during the winter time." 
"Huh," Jahrra said in a pensive manner, "So whatever the answer to the riddle is, it doesn't move when it's cold. So that would mean," she continued slowly, "if scarecrow were the correct answer, then the scarecrows couldn't move when it was cold out. But wouldn't they move when it's windy?" Jahrra paused, screwing her eyebrows together, and then said abruptly, "I don't think it's scarecrows." 
Gieaun crossed her arms in a huff again, but Pahrdh understood what Jahrra was trying to say, "So we have something that's straight and bending, never naked, moving and holding still, and only moving when it's warm out?" 
Pahrdh's confusion was translated through his tone of voice. Rhudedth released a pathetic sigh. Scede kicked at the ground and Gieaun stood absolutely still, staring down the dark road as if the answer would manifest out of the darkness. The friends had been standing motionless for over half an hour, and the moon was beginning to show its face over the horizon. A few groups of people had come and gone, and the five of them were growing more and more agitated as each minute passed. 
"What could it be?!" Jahrra hissed in dire aggravation. She was very close to shredding the paper to bits. 
She looked up at the rising moon in the east for comfort and let her eyes wander to the shadowy crop of woods to the northeast. The trees were very dark now, and their blackened, ragged edges stood out like wicked, serrated teeth. Jahrra then looked down the main road in the opposite direction, spotting the old maple tree that grew a few hundred yards away, its few remaining red leaves looking like dark drops of blood against the washed out ultramarine of late twilight. 
Suddenly, Jahrra shot her head back towards the forest. She nearly jumped when the magic-tinged bead in her wood charm armlet flared minutely, tingling her skin for only a moment. That's all it took to make the answer click. "Pines!" she shouted louder than she had intended to. 
Her four friends flinched and then turned to glare at her. 
"What?" snapped Scede. 
"Evergreens!" Jahrra rejoiced, the weak torchlight dancing in her smiling eyes. "They are always clothed: they don't lose their leaves in the fall! They don't grow during the winter months, and they are always moving, growing, but always standing still. And the wind makes them fluid!"


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys!  Haven't been around in quite a while because I've been hard at work on book three in the Oescienne series.  Hope all are having a good Holiday Season, which ever holiday you happen to celebrate this time of year.  If you know any young readers who enjoy fantasy and you still can't find that perfect gift, be sure to check out The Legend of Oescienne books to see if they fit the bill .  Happy Solsticetide and happy reading .
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello!  Hope everyone had a great holiday.  I just wanted to let you all know that I've just put The Beginning and The Finding on sale for $1.99 each for a limited time.  It may take a day or two for it to show up on amazon, but be sure to keep checking back.  If you got a new Kindle for Christmas, now is your chance to take advantage of the sale price.  Have a good weekend and happy reading!
-J.E. Johnson


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everyone! Popping in to let you all know about my Kindle book sale. Get both books for $.99 through the end of May! Thought I'd also throw in the rough sketch of the cover-in-progress for book three, The Awakening (still finishing up  ):


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everyone!  I know I've been away from Kindle Boards for ages, but I promise it's for a good reason: finishing up book three in the Oescienne series.  Anyways, I'm back and the book is finished and up on amazon.com for your Kindle!  Still in the process of getting the paperback version cleaned up, but for a limited time you can get all three of the Oescienne books for only $1.99 each in ebook format.  Happy reading and writing!
-J.E. Johnson


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Howdy readers, 
    Just dropping in to let you all know the Oescienne books are still on sale for $1.99 each.  If you know any young people (or people who don't mind reading books for young people ), and they own a kindle, be sure to pass on the word.  Until next time, happy reading!
-J.E. Johnson


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Howdy folks!  The Oescienne books are still on sale and I should soon have the paperback version ready . . . keep checking back and happy reading!
-J.E. Johnson


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey everyone!  I've been gone for a while, but I thought I'd let you know that all three of my books are on sale for $.99 each for the Kindle.  I've also posted a coupon code on my blog and website to get the ebook version of The Finding for free!  Just check out the main subject section of this post for details.  Have a great Thanksgiving!
-J.E. Johnson


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everyone! I've been really busy the last few months with writing and creating the book trailer for _The Finding_. If you have a moment, be sure to check it out. Happy reading!
-J.E. Johnson


----------

